# Insulbrite for potholders



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I picked up some Insulbrite batting at Joann's to use for potholders. I had used it a couple of years ago and wasn't impressed, but I read that the company had improved the product, so I thought I'd try it again. My family hates thick, stiff potholders, but if you use cotton batting it takes at least two layers to protect your hands.

I made two potholders to try it out. My LQS has these great $3 color coordinated scrap bags that hold at least a yard of fabric, so I grabbed one (like I don't have enough fabric at home, lol) and started sewing. I made one potholder with one layer of Insulbrite with the protective surface facing the back as the directions indicated. I made the second one with one layer of Insulbrite and one of cotton batting. I lightly quilted them so they wouldn't be too stiff.

I am pleased to say the the plain Insulbrite potholder worked great! I used it to hold the lid of my teapot, to take baking pans out of the oven, hold pot handles, without discomfort. To further test, I held a hot baking pan with both potholders - one in each hand- to compare. 
It took 30 seconds before I felt the heat starting to come through the plain potholder and 40 seconds for the Insulbrite with batting potholder. It took a full minute before I felt enough heat to be uncomfortable. 

From now on, when I make potholders for myself or gifts, I will use just the one layer of Insulbrite. 30 seconds is plenty of time to take a pan off the stove or out of the oven. It makes a nice thin, flexible potholder that is easy to use. The extra cotton batting doesn't seem to really add that much extra protection, so I don't see the need for the extra cost and work of adding it.

I have washed both twice and they still look and work great. I find potholders a great way to practice my piecing and quilting skills, and they work up fast for a quick gift. I coordinate the fabric colors and pattern with the recipient's kitchen to make the gift more personal.


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Great information. Thank you.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

They're beautiful. Super detailed work. :thumbup:


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll have to look for this here. I like a thinner hot pad too. Those are darling! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I just made some last week- and you are right- the one layer was fine - quiet a difference from before! And without the added batting, it folds so much easier to pick up those hot pans. Your pot holders are cute- good idea to use quilt squares!


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

Those are really pretty potholders! I make potholders at midnight with a grumpy attitude of a martyr, out of whatever's at hand and with a lot of whining. Maybe I should redeem my ways and spend more time and effort on them, creating a more pleasing item. But then I would splash tomato sauce on them and be bitter. If I made pretty potholders, I would hang them on those little magnet hooks on the fridge and not use them, then I would have to make everyday potholders anyway. And my fridge is covered with IMPORTANT MAGNETS. Like the phone number for the cat sitter! So it would be best if you made the pretty potholders and sent photos for me to admire and the cat baby-sitter's phone number would be safe...


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow! Thank you for this great information. I have made some potholders and was not happy with the results using the older Insulbrite. I bought a package recently, so will try it again. Incidentally, I used the older potholders as heat pads for our dining room table and they are fine.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

bent needles said:


> Those are really pretty potholders! I make potholders at midnight with a grumpy attitude of a martyr, out of whatever's at hand and with a lot of whining. Maybe I should redeem my ways and spend more time and effort on them, creating a more pleasing item. But then I would splash tomato sauce on them and be bitter. If I made pretty potholders, I would hang them on those little magnet hooks on the fridge and not use them, then I would have to make everyday potholders anyway. And my fridge is covered with IMPORTANT MAGNETS. Like the phone number for the cat sitter! So it would be best if you made the pretty potholders and sent photos for me to admire and the cat baby sitter's phone number would be safe...


You are so funny! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> I just made some last week- and you are right- the one layer was fine - quiet a difference from before! And without the added batting, it folds so much easier to pick up those hot pans. Your pot holders are cute- good idea to use quilt squares!


I love the good old standby 9 patch for potholders because you can use up those little pieces you hate to throw away. I started using those little 2-1/2 x 2-1/2" square charm packs that are popular right now. Talk about fast! Just pick out 9 squares - they are already coordinated by the company - sew them up and you are done. I always keep a couple of yards of plain white, cream, and black fabric handy for backings for my projects since plain fabric is so much cheaper than the patterned stuff. And those little charm packs are as little as $2.99 for 40 charms. Can't beat that!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow - great potholders! I always wanted to enter the world of quilting, but for some reason I've never been able to really grasp the geometry (math has never been my forte). It's an art form all its own. I am making some "pillow case" dresses from some fat quarters I bought years ago - does that count???


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Wow - great potholders! I always wanted to enter the world of quilting, but for some reason I've never been able to really grasp the geometry (math has never been my forte). It's an art form all its own. I am making some "pillow case" dresses from some fat quarters I bought years ago - does that count???


Close enough! I love those dresses on little girls.

Actually with all the pre-cut fabrics available now, the math is almost not-existent. I love them because they save so much time.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> I just made some last week- and you are right- the one layer was fine - quiet a difference from before! And without the added batting, it folds so much easier to pick up those hot pans. Your pot holders are cute- good idea to use quilt squares!


Amazing, right? The old stuff was practically worthless, but this new version is great - except it "crackles"! Not a deal breaker, but surprised me the first time I used one.

I love little pretty touches around the house, and I really like quick easy projects, lol. Potholders are great for both. I made some coffee-themed ones for my DIL at Christmas using a fabric panel of individual squares that you could cut out, add a border, sew on the backing, and finished. I was able to make all eight of them in one evening. She has them hanging on the backsplash of the kitchen cabinets, and they dress up the room nicely. I love to sew!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have been making pot holders lately, and using 2 layers of the insulbrite only because it said I should on the packaging. But with the layers that it takes to make these pot holders they get pretty thick so they have become hot pads for the table instead. I will try with just one layer of insulbrite next time.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Have been using the insulbrite for years to quilt casserole covers. Nice gifts.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Chickkie, those are beautiful! I love the curved quilting, looks hard to do, though. Your stitches are perfect!

docdot - Casserole covers are a great idea for gifts!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

This is great news as my sister asked for some potholders "that actually work" last Christmas. I didn't have time to test products and now you have done the work for me - thank you! How are they holding up to washing? Do they still protect from the heat? I have bought so many potholders that have become pretty ineffective after washing.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

chickiee you are sooooo talented.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Very nice pot holders!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I have been wanting to make potholders but did not know what to use. I was watching a u tube video on how to make quilted potholders/hot pads. She show a bag of the Insulbrite and that is what she uses. I was wondering where I could buy it. We don't have a Joann's here. I do not shop on line.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> This is great news as my sister asked for some potholders "that actually work" last Christmas. I didn't have time to test products and now you have done the work for me - thank you! How are they holding up to washing? Do they still protect from the heat? I have bought so many potholders that have become pretty ineffective after washing.


I have washed them each twice and they still look and work fine, if that helps.

Dimples, do you have a Hobby Lobby or Hancocks near you? Some Walmarts carry it as well in their craft section. Quilt shops also carry it. Where do you get your fabrics?


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Great to know! Thanks!


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

Now aren't you clever to make the two to compare. I am such a DUH, I never thought of that. (slap my forehead) Thank you for this information. Also like the idea of thicker ones for the table; and casserole covers. You all are the greatest.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Now "I" want to make potholders too! I just bought some of the insulbright but haven't done anything. Thank you for the comparison. It really helps.
I have a tortilla warmer on mind for this....


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the information. I have been using insulbrite with the layer of cotton batting. Will try just the insulbrite.


----------



## Jerseyfarmor (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the information. KP is a great place to learn new things


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I was going to say Insulbrite makes great casserole carriers and hot pads, but kept reading and saw Chickkie and Docdot beat me to it! Insulbrite throws the heat (or cold) back towards the source, so it makes good insulators, too. Good lunchbags til you get your food to the fridge at work.

Cute potholders, vgj and Chickkie.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

raqeth said:


> Now "I" want to make potholders too! I just bought some of the insulbright but haven't done anything. Thank you for the comparison. It really helps.
> I have a tortilla warmer on mind for this....


That would be good, too.

Have you ever made the microwavable ones with the 100% cotton special "tater" batting" ? Now I understand there have been fires in microwaves from the fabric or batting bursting into flames during the cooking. Yikes!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I found another type of insulated batting that is supposed to be for cold foods, to be used in lunch bags, etc. Actually, I bought it by mistake thinking I was buying Insulbrite a while back. I have never used it, though.

Has anyone here?


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for that information, I have not tried it, but I will now.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> That would be good, too.
> 
> Have you ever made the microwavable ones with the 100% cotton special "tater" batting" ? Now I understand there have been fires in microwaves from the fabric or batting bursting into flames during the cooking. Yikes!


Ouch! I will read the instructions that come with it CAREFULLY. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I had one start to burn, I bought it at a craft show and obviously the maker did not use all cotton. I have another one cut out ready to sew, and this time it IS 100% cotton according to the labels on the material, thread and batting.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I had one start to burn, I bought it at a craft show and obviously the maker did not use all cotton. I have another one cut out ready to sew, and this time it IS 100% cotton according to the labels on the material, thread and batting.


yes, people don't think about their thread, but it HAS to be 100% cotton as well, and they HAVE to use only the special batting that has not had anything added to it, as well as the 100% cotton fabric.

This is about the "tater bags" and "tortilla warmers" and "corn cookers" that are used to cook those respective foods in the microwave - not about potholders.


----------

